# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά > [Φωτογραφική] πρόβλημα με nikon L21

## giannis - IKARIA

καλησπέρα έχω ένα προβληματάκι με την φωτογραφική μηχανή εδώ και λίγο καιρό μου στραβώνει τις γραμμές του ορίζοντα  δείτε τις φωτο. είτε κρατάω την μηχανή είτε την βάλω σε τρίποδο το πρόβλημα παραμένει τι να φταίει  ;; έχω  την Nikon L21 

DSCN6097.jpgDSCN6061.jpg

----------


## giannis - IKARIA

Δεν υπάρχει λύση στο πρόβλημα ;;; :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## eebabs2000

Δεν το πολυκατάλαβα τι θες να πεις, αλλά η διαφορά που βλέπω στις φωτογραφίες που έχεις επισυνάψει είναι ότι στη πρώτη το τοπίο φαίνεται να έχει ομίχλη (αν πρόκειται για το ίδιο)

----------


## kostas_dh

Είναι φυσιολογικές οι φωτογραφίες που έχεις επισυνάψει. Η compact Nikon coolpix L21 έχει φακό 6.7-24mm εστιακή απόσταση που είναι ισοδύναμο με 41-145mm στο format 35mm. Όταν ένας φακός zoom έχει τόσο μεγάλο εύρος και δεν έχει ειδική σχεδίαση και κατεργασία των κρυστάλλων, έχει αυτές τις αποκλίσεις και ελαττώματα όπως ο δικός σου πράγμα που δεν έχουν ακριβότεροι φακοί. 
Αν έχεις παλαιότερες φωτογραφίες που νομίζεις ότι δεν παρουσιάζουν το πρόβλημα ανέβασέτες για να συγκρίνουμε.
Τα δύο κύρια προβλήματα με τους φακούς zoom είναι η παραμόρφωση της προοπτικής (Perspective distortion)  στο ευρυγώνιο και η φωτεινότητα στο tele. Δεν μπορεί ένας φακός να είναι καλός καί σαν τηλεφακός και σαν ευρυγώνιος, γίνονται πολλοί συμβιβασμοί στον σχεδιασμό. Γι΄αυτό το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να πάρεις μία μονοοπτική refkex φωτογραφική μηχανή με σταθερής εστιακής απόστασης φακούς αφαιρούμενους και καλής ποιότητας.
Μία πιθανότητα να έχει πάθει βλάβη ο μηχανισμός σταθεροποίησης της εικόνας την θεωρώ πολύ μικρή εκτός αν έχει πέσει από κάποιο ύψος ή έχει χτυπήσει σοβαρά.

----------

The Professor (18-04-12)

----------


## giannis - IKARIA

αυτές είναι από τις πρώτες φωτογραφίες που τράβηξα. το πρόβλιμα παρουσιάστηκε τον τελευταίο καιρό.μάλιστα κάποιες φόρες είναι τόσο έντονο που χαλάει η φωτογραφία        DSCN0003.jpgDSCN0222.jpgDSCN0226.jpg

----------


## kostas_dh

Νομίζω ότι δεν έχει πρόβλημα η φωτογραφική σου μηχανή. Έχει μία πάρα πολύ μικρή καμπυλότητα σε όλες τις φωτογραφίες που ανέβασες πράγμα που είναι φυσιολογικό για την κατηγορία και την τιμή της.

DSCN6061a.JPGDSCN6097a.JPGDSCN0003a.JPGDSCN0222a.JPGDSCN0226a.JPG

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

Να υποθέσω ότι είναι η Ικαρία; Ωραίο μέρος.

----------

picdev (22-04-12)

----------


## giannis - IKARIA

> Να υποθέσω ότι είναι η Ικαρία; Ωραίο μέρος.


 Nαι Και συγκεκριμένα ο Εύδηλος  http://www.nikaria.gr/ http://www.ikaria.gr/ 
http://www.myikaria.gr http://www.island-ikaria.com/ δες αυτά τα σάϊτ να δεις το νησί μου

----------


## Ste7ios

Μια χαρά είναι οι φωτογραφίες σου. Όπως είπαν τα παιδιά είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό.

Αν θες την τέλεια εικόνα θα πρέπει να πας σε DSLR (μονοοπτική ρεφλέξ που λέει ο Κώστας) με τους κορυφαίους πρωτεύοντες / fix φακούς της κάμερας με κόστος τετραψήφιο νούμερο.

Δες π.χ. αυτά τα υπέροχα φακουδάκια με την κόκκινη γραμμή! Μεγάλος καημός για όσους ασχολούνται με την φωτογραφία αλλά μόλις δεις τις τιμές σου πέφτουν τα μαλιά!

Και φυσικά ακόμα και αυτοί πρέπει να επιλεχθούν πολύ προσεκτικά σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες σου...

----------


## giannis - IKARIA

τον τελευταίο καιρό έγινε έντονο το πρόβλημα 1 μήνα περίπου. για πιο καλές μηχανές έχω 2 αναλογικές με φιλμ  την zenit 122 Nikon fm  που βγάζουν εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες 
αργότερα σκοπεύω να πάρω  καλή ψηφιακή

----------

